# أفضل الجامعات التي تقدم الهندسة الصناعية



## Shibani (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الملف المرفق يحتوي علي قائمة بأفضل الجامعات الامريكية التي تُدرس الهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## فتوح (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً 

فكثير من إخواننا يسألون عن هذه الجامعات


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى على المعلومات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سيف حسام (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية في الجزائر


----------



## سيف حسام (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية في الجزائر تطلب المزيد من الدعم ودلك بالتعريف بها بصفة اكبر واوسع على النواحي الاكاديمية(كل جامعات الجزائر ليس فقط في باتنة والعاصمة) و النواحي العملية (الشركات الكبرى.المؤسسات الوطنية..) 
ودلك لاهمية ما يقدمه المهندس الصناعي الجزائري من خدمات في جميع الشركات(خاصة البترولية) بما يملكه من قدرات وخبرات في المجال التقني والاداري معا.. يتبع....


----------



## المهندس بشير (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات الجديدة


----------



## مستقبل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yamenshahin (9 نوفمبر 2007)

يارب القي فيها الهندسة في مصر
وشكرا ليك


----------



## عباس شرف (18 نوفمبر 2007)

من الله عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## Loverone (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,

:77: :77: :77: :77: 

شكراً جزيلا ً


----------



## ماهر كامل (6 ديسمبر 2007)

فى مصر وبخاصة فى كلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق قسم مهم جدا للهندسة الصناعية والنظم


----------

